# Project S.C.A.R.



## Martine (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi guys, it is finaly summer and now I can rebuild my case. I have a spare cupboard (yeah I smashed it)...why not make it out of wood and thus I created project:
*S*pire
*C*ase
*A*wesome
*R*ebuild

I think someone said 'make it out of 1/4 inch wood.' I will build it out of 2cm=0,8inch wood (you know, spare cupboard). It is going to be heavy metal..wood case. Get it  high five... no one.. OK. I will just begin with the project:

First I made a 3D model in Google SketchUp





I think it looks good. On the top will be a plexi window.
The base plate is cut




More updates will follow, probably one every 2 days.


----------



## Martine (Jun 21, 2012)

New update
Now the hole for power suply is ready, I just hope there is enough space for proper airflow





The mid part of my case, here will be the motherboard





How difficult is to find a small piece of wood to hold my plans?





This is how I make a straight cut





Remember always wear proper safety equipment, like earplugs..


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 21, 2012)

nice concept
and it would be interesting
subbd


----------



## Martine (Jun 24, 2012)

Update!
Things are going smothly so far. I had to cut an airvent for power supply




Remember when I said to always wear proper safety equipment? Well after this much cuting  already got something in my eye :shadedshu




The finished result, it is not strait but I'll fix it




Testing that everything fits


----------

